# Gheenoe Grab bar



## MikeyC12345 (May 28, 2012)

This is my first post on this forum after reading them for a while. I just bought a Gheenoe 15 4 yesterday and I want to put a grab bar on it. I want the one that bolts to the side and to the center seat. Who makes these and can I get one shipped ? I live in upstate ,NY and had a hell of a time finding a used Gheenoe ,very hard to find around here. What is the difference between a 15 4 and a Highsider ? are they the same boat ?


Thanks
Mike


----------



## MikeyC12345 (May 28, 2012)

Did I post this in the wrong forum ? I have been reading all the old posts and I have seen some Gheenoes with the grab bar but I cant find who made them. I see that Strongarm makes some but they are changing there design and not selling any right now. I emailed Custom Gheenoe on Sturday and never got a response.

Thanks


----------



## jladdsmith (May 14, 2010)

you should be able to order the grab bar from CustomGheenoe. Call them directly during their normal business hours.


----------



## nchorley (May 23, 2011)

Yes call the Custom Gheenoe shop the number is 321-269-9093


----------



## MikeyC12345 (May 28, 2012)

I will never understand why any business with a website with a web store wont return emails.


----------



## Chris_Smith (Apr 1, 2012)

> I will never understand why any business with a website with a web store wont return emails.


I try and look at the cup half full maybe there out fishing or helping others on the phone. I'm sure they have plenty of walk-in's on a daily basis.


----------

